# barebow gap shooting,one eye open?



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

when at full draw anchored and setting gap what is the taught method of setting the gap for right hand archer,should left eye remain closed,sqinted half shut or wide open?,


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I close one eye when shooting my recurves, but then I'm not very good past 15 yards. 

Closing one eye negates our inherent abilities to judge distance. The better gap archers keep both eyes open.

You will probably get a more knowledgeable response to this question in the tradiditional forum. Or on Tradgang.com

Allen


----------



## bluntarrow (Jan 11, 2013)

cheers allen,i will try there


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

the whole basis of bare bow shooting is using your natural "binocular vision" to judge yardage and establish the needed gap.


----------

